# Atardecer en la Punta - Callao



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonitas fotos, un hilo diferente.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Algunas espontaneas para terminar*














































































































































*Muchas gracias por sus comentarios Amigos y que pasen una felices Pascuas en compañia de sus seres queridos...DIOS BENDIGA SUS HOGARES Y LOS ACOMPAÑE EN SUS SUEÑOS*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ese era Papa Noel o el choro??? :lol: :lol: :lol:...!

Hey! Le tomaste al parque cerca de esa lagunita al que me refería!! Ese parque es muy bonito y recontra bien cuidado ! 

Bonitas fotos!


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

La Punta bonita y tranquila como siempre, cuando vivia en Lima siempre pasaba la Navidad y el Año nuevo allá.:banana:


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ese era Papa Noel o el choro??? :lol: :lol: :lol:...!
> 
> Hey! Le tomaste al parque cerca de esa lagunita al que me refería!! Ese parque es muy bonito y recontra bien cuidado !
> 
> Bonitas fotos!




*Papa Noel Choro ajajaja...la verdad que la punta tiene muchos lugares, pero me gano el dia para hacer otras tomas, verdaderamente impresionante como esta de cambiado el Callao *:cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ ¡jajajaja! Papá Noel choro, y vieron a su asistente el búho que le iba pasando las cosas, hasta sombrerito navideño tiene puesto. Ah, y el de más arriba es el guachimán. :lol:

Excelentes fotos, Arfurin, con su toque romántico y sentimental, me gustaron mucho. La Punta es bella... 

¡Saludos y todo lo mejor en estas fiestas!!!!! :cheers1:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos de La Punta!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

¿Cómo me he podio perder éste thread? Está demasiado bueno.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Arfurin!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

la punta! como la pase chevere el verano del 2004 en la playa privada que tenian los domingos, aun la ponen?? alguien sabe algo??


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

pacolam said:


> ¿Cómo me he podio perder éste thread? Está demasiado bueno.


Gracias, es mi preferida para ponerla en mis videos de Youtube.

Dios te bendiga


----------



## jaez140988 (Jun 28, 2008)

Me quedo con la segunda foto colgada en la primera parte ... esta hermosa con el sol poniendose en un lado y el puerto a su merced ... hermoso realmente, estabas inspirado brother...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosa la foto del atardecer


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Excelentes imágenes: muestran a ese oasis de buen gusto y relax que es ese pequeñísimo distrito. La última imagen te salió excelente.


----------

